# Whistle questions



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I will play tug-a-war with Mira for a good recall. When I am somewhere with lots of smells and interesting things, treats do not always seem to do the trick.

You need to find something your dog thinks is rewarding, maybe its tug-a-war, maybe smellier yummier treats, maybe you can throw a ball... It's whatever works for her!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

sammydog said:


> I will play tug-a-war with Mira for a good recall. When I am somewhere with lots of smells and interesting things, treats do not always seem to do the trick.
> 
> You need to find something your dog thinks is rewarding, maybe its tug-a-war, maybe smellier yummier treats, maybe you can throw a ball... It's whatever works for her!


Thank you for your reply! I will definitely try a game of tug next time and see how it works... Oh and I'll get better treats! :


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

When Buzz had the hand signals down pat close to me, I started to toss treats away from me. When he gets the treat and looks back at me I'll give the sit, stand or drop hand signal, when he does it I toss him a small treat for him to catch. I don't give a hand signal every time but I toss the treats so he has to run pass me to get to the next treat. Its a game he LOVES. His attention to me was tested the other day.

While we were out front in the drive way playing his favorite game. I tossed one down the drive, he went for it and when he turning back to me a squirrel came around the ceder row holding a large pine cone. They locked eyes and I thought "Oh boy this could be 'the chase'." I didn't use a treat, all I said was, "Here" and he turned and came to me. I loved on him and told him good boy and we continued the game. He never looked for the squirrel! Woohoo I was very proud of him.

You can try the game, just toss the treat one way, when he gets it say 'Here' and toss one the other way so he has to run pass you and add in a "Here" where you treat him when he's comes to you. I've even had him go between my legs to get the treat, just making it fun for him. 

Clover hasn't been squirrel tested yet. I'm praying I get the same results when it happens.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

fuzzbuzz said:


> When Buzz had the hand signals down pat close to me, I started to toss treats away from me. When he gets the treat and looks back at me I'll give the sit, stand or drop hand signal, when he does it I toss him a small treat for him to catch. I don't give a hand signal every time but I toss the treats so he has to run pass me to get to the next treat. Its a game he LOVES. His attention to me was tested the other day.
> 
> While we were out front in the drive way playing his favorite game. I tossed one down the drive, he went for it and when he turning back to me a squirrel came around the ceder row holding a large pine cone. They locked eyes and I thought "Oh boy this could be 'the chase'." I didn't use a treat, all I said was, "Here" and he turned and came to me. I loved on him and told him good boy and we continued the game. He never looked for the squirrel! Woohoo I was very proud of him.
> 
> ...


What a good boy Buzz is! You must be proud of him!  Sounds like a fun game! I'll give it a try with Molly!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

We've been whistle-training our dogs as well. 

Generally when they are outside for potty and I want them to come in, I just clap my hands and say come. They will USUALLY come right away, and get a cookie for doing so.

When I was training with the whistle, however, I would blow it, they would come and get a piece of juicy chicken or steak or something FREAKING AMAZING. I did that for a couple of weeks, each time.

Now I will decide when I want to blow the whistle for a test (usually every other day) and I will grab a piece of chicken or hot dog or something they don't normally get.

I'll stand out by the door, blow it and they come RUNNING at me. Then they get the treat.

It has worked pretty well even places where they normally get super distracted. I think by them knowing they get an AMAZINGLY AWESOME treat if they come to the whistle it makes them want it even more.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

fuzzbuzz said:


> Clover hasn't been squirrel tested yet. I'm praying I get the same results when it happens.


LMAO, squirrel tested!! 

Reminds me of a Kix cereal commercial...

"Squirrel tested, mother approved."


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I think the most high value food reward you can use for most dogs is the little packs of Ceasar that they sell as food for the small dogs. I use this as a special jackpot when training something that a dog has had a problem with.

I also strongly suggest a really high level of praise. When the dog gets to you get down on the ground with her (dogs love this) and pet, poke, tell her how wonderful she is. Not a gentle pet with a simple "good girl." Really get into it!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Mssjnnfer said:


> We've been whistle-training our dogs as well.
> 
> Generally when they are outside for potty and I want them to come in, I just clap my hands and say come. They will USUALLY come right away, and get a cookie for doing so.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your advice! I'll get a special 'whistle' treat for her! Probably hot dogs!



> I also strongly suggest a really high level of praise. When the dog gets to you get down on the ground with her (dogs love this) and pet, poke, tell her how wonderful she is. Not a gentle pet with a simple "good girl." Really get into it!


Yes That's what I do! I get down at her level and praise her like crazy, she loves it!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

dog whistle....brilliant idea! I wasn't sure for a while if Max had hearing issues or what. I whistle and he does come...but not always on the first whistle. A dog whistle would be a much better idea! Thanks!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I was cleaning out a drawer of my dresser the other day while Molson and Skoker were WWE wrestling on the floor behind me and came across a whistle. I told them to stop play fighting and they "didn't hear me", so I blew the whistle...

OMG I wish I had it on video! In a *split second* they lined up beside each other, shoulder to shoulder, sitting at attention, staring straight at me like I had 3 heads! I gave them the hand signal for "stay" and they did not even flinch until I released them about 45 seconds later! Holy cow I couldn't believe it. I've never used a whistle before, but it sure gave me the impression as though they will be easy to whistle train! I'll have to work with it


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

> dog whistle....brilliant idea! I wasn't sure for a while if Max had hearing issues or what. I whistle and he does come...but not always on the first whistle. A dog whistle would be a much better idea! Thanks!!


You'll love it! 

This is the one I got first:http://www.xcergy.com/ebay/dogitwhistlexc.jpg

BUT the whistle part unscrewed and I lost it! :no: I don't recommend it! 

Then I tried that one: http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/412nrOhYmvL._SL500_AA280_.jpg

And it's great!  There's a cap on it so you can't love anything! BUT It's not really silent! You can hear the whistle but not as much as a normal one!



esSJay said:


> I was cleaning out a drawer of my dresser the other day while Molson and Skoker were WWE wrestling on the floor behind me and came across a whistle. I told them to stop play fighting and they "didn't hear me", so I blew the whistle...
> 
> OMG I wish I had it on video! In a *split second* they lined up beside each other, shoulder to shoulder, sitting at attention, staring straight at me like I had 3 heads! I gave them the hand signal for "stay" and they did not even flinch until I released them about 45 seconds later! Holy cow I couldn't believe it. I've never used a whistle before, but it sure gave me the impression as though they will be easy to whistle train! I'll have to work with it


That's great! You'll see it's much easier to call them with that! Just whistle, treat, whistle treat for a few times and they quickly get the point! : My Molly is getting really good but sometimes it's still a little hard for her when we're at the park and there's some distractions!


----------

